# The major part of my collection:



## The Mutant (Sep 27, 2012)

My Phals:

*Species:*
Phal. celebensis
Phal. equestris
Phal. equestris
Phal. equestris
Phal. equestris 'Apari'
Phal. equestris 'Apari' pink
Phal. equestris aurea
Phal. equestris aurea
Phal. equestris 'Blue Lip' x self
Phal. equestris 'Blue Lip'
Phal. equestris 'Blue Lip'
Phal. equestris 'Orange'
Phal. equestris 'Maria'
Phal. equestris var. coerulea
Phal. equestris var. coerulea
Phal. equestris var. rosea
Phal. lindenii
Phal. philippinense
Phal. pulchra
Phal. schilleriana
Phal. stuartiana
Phal. stuartiana var. nobilis
Phal. taenialis
Phal. violacea (Rachels blue Eyes x Gulfstream blue x sib)
Phal. violacea (Red x Harvey)

*
Primary equestris hybrids:*
Dtps. Purple Gem 'blue'
Phal. Ambotris (w. amboinensis var. common)
Phal. Ambotris (w. amboinensis white)
Phal. Ambotris (w. amboinensis white)
Phal. Braquestris Melmi
Phal. Cornustris (equstris aurea x cornu-cervi alba)
Phal. Equalacea (violacea var. Indigo x equestris var. alba)
Phal. Equiwilson
Phal. Little Sister


*Primary hybrids:*
Phal. Jennifer Palermo
Phal. Princess Kaiulani 'Miki'
Phal. Wiganiae

*
Complex hybrids:*
Dtps. I-Hsin Symphony
Dtps. Liu's Berry
Dtps. Queen Beer 'Tiny Doll'
Dtps. Sogo Vivien 'Golden Vivien'
Dtps. Tzu Chiang Orange C#1
Phal. Lioulin Sweet
Phal. Rainbow Chip x Liu's Bright Ruby
Phal. Stone Dance var. yellow
Phal. Zuma's Pixie


*NoID:s (where the ID might be 99% certain, but not confirmed, or where the name is not registered, or they're just plain ol' NoID:s):*
Phal. Little Emperor
Phal. Malibu Madonna
Phal. Snow Mound
Phal. Graz/Patricia Lillian
Equestris hybrid
Peloric hybrid, large (my oldie)
Peloric hybrid, small (my Mutant)
Mini Phal, looks like Jiaho's Pink Girl
Mini Phal, looks like Wenlong Pink Girl


Soo, guess which my favourite species is? 


These are the guys that are competing with my Paphs for the limited space I have. Lucky me I prefer the smaller hybrids/species so it's not too crowded...yet. 

Also, I probably won't branch into any other genera than my Paphs and my Phals, these two are quite enough considering I have no self discipline what so ever, when it comes to buying what I like. The only other genus that I want a species from is Dendrobium, more specifically, I *really* want a Dendrobium atroviolaceum pygmy.
:smitten:


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow, you've got a lot of phals.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 27, 2012)

Add a shoenorchis fragrans.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 27, 2012)

Susie11 said:


> Wow, you've got a lot of phals.


Yup, too many! :rollhappy:

I think my collection consists of 89 plants in total and I started out with 8 Phals in February... Oops.

And I have more incoming... But I'm going to sell some as well, to be able to care properly for them all.

AND I'm only a windowsill grower and they still haven't taken over my apartment (the orchids that is, not the windowsills :wink: ).


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 27, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Add a shoenorchis fragrans.


It's really cute, but it's the wrong genus. 
It looks like it could be something for my friend though, since she adopted the Sophronitis cernua I had and loves it.


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 27, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> Yup, too many! :rollhappy:
> 
> I think my collection consists of 89 plants in total and I started out with 8 Phals in February... Oops.
> 
> ...




89! on the windowsill?? Where do you live, in a castle? I have forty in my collection -with three more paphs arriving any day now from orchid Inn.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 27, 2012)

Great phal list...! I have aquired some recently (thanks Jean! ) and they grow new roots and leaves now! I like them cause they are quite easy to grow and have decent flowerings!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2012)

You do have an amazing collection of equestris!


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 27, 2012)

wow, you have more than I have (or had, since some have been dying this summer). glad to see that you have lindenii, it is one of my favorite phal species and loves it mounted and hanging on my kitchen windowsill 

my username 'descriptor' that is below the username, is 'peloric keiki', which described a peloric equestris that I had recently


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2012)

The Mutant said:


> ..Lucky me I prefer the smaller hybrids/species so it's not too crowded...yet.



Yes, Paph rothschildianum is a smaller species! oke:


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 28, 2012)

Susie11 said:


> 89! on the windowsill?? Where do you live, in a castle? I have forty in my collection -with three more paphs arriving any day now from orchid Inn.


Yup, I live in a castle...I wish anyway. :wink:

Nah, I ran out of windowsills a looong time ago, but my entire collection is located in close proximity of the windows at least. I have several ugly pedestals from IKEA on which the major part of my Paphs are standing (they really hurt looking at due to their ugliness, but they are great for Paphs I think). 

Here's one of my pedestals:






I have two more Phals and one Paph arriving next week from Orchideeën Shop (a Phal schilleriana 'Pink Butterfly AM/AOS, this means I'll sell the one I have, a Phal Bonita (stuartiana x buyssoniana), and a Paph Clair de Lune 'Edgard Van Belle' AM/AOS), and, unless something has happened, three Paphs from Orchid Inn, and finally, three more Paphs from Asendorfer...

Where all of these are going to fit is a very good question.


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 28, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> You do have an amazing collection of equestris!


They are my favourite Phal. species and I want more varieties as well as more equestris primary hybrids. Can't have too many of the little buggers. 
:smitten:



cnycharles said:


> wow, you have more than I have (or had, since some have been dying this summer). glad to see that you have lindenii, it is one of my favorite phal species and loves it mounted and hanging on my kitchen windowsill
> 
> my username 'descriptor' that is below the username, is 'peloric keiki', which described a peloric equestris that I had recently


Yup, I love Phals with mottled foliage so I had to have one of each species. The lindenii is cute, but I must say that the celebensis have a more beautiful foliage actually. I'm still trying to figure out how to care properly for these guys though. They've lost some leaves since I got them, but I think I'm getting the hang of it...maybe... 



NYEric said:


> Yes, Paph rothschildianum is a smaller species! oke:


That it is! It's one of the smallest Paphs there is, right? On par with helenae I would say. *whistles innocently*

I wrote MOST of my collection consisted of small species/hybrids, didn't I? oke:
This so my not as small ones will fit too (like my MK, PEoY, roths, lowii (where did that one come from)...).


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice collection of Phals! You should get Phal corningiana to your collection!

Paphman910


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2012)

_"whistles innocently"_...:rollhappy: Your plants look happy. Are they in straight sphagnum moss?


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 28, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> Nice collection of Phals! You should get Phal corningiana to your collection!
> 
> Paphman910


Thanks!  I like it but am missing out on a violacea or two more and plenty of equestris hybrids. Oh, and some more Dtps. Tzu Chiang hybrids as well (Balm and Sapphire would be lovely to have).

*shudders* Ugh, nooo, it's got a hairy lip! Can't stand Phals with hairy lips...



NYEric said:


> _"whistles innocently"_...:rollhappy: Your plants look happy. Are they in straight sphagnum moss?


Thanks, I hope they are happy and not simply pretending. 

In this picture, all except one, are actually in straight bark with some sphagnum on top, this to protect the topmost roots as well as make sure the substrate dries out a bit more evenly. Normally, I use a bark/sphagnum/perlite mix, but all except one in the picture, are from Asendorfer and the bark was in such good shape that I didn't repot them when I got them.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2012)

OK.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 3, 2012)

My updated list of Phals:

*Species:*
Phal. celebensis _in bloom_
Phal. equestris
Phal. equestris
Phal. equestris _in bloom_
Phal. equestris 'Apari' _in bloom_
Phal. equestris 'Apari' pink _in bloom_
Phal. equestris aurea _in bloom_
Phal. equestris aurea
Phal. equestris 'Blue Lip' x self
Phal. equestris 'Blue Lip'
Phal. equestris 'Blue Lip'
Phal. equestris 'Orange'
Phal. equestris 'Maria' _in bloom_
Phal. equestris var. coerulea _in bloom_
Phal. equestris var. rosea _in spike_
Phal. lindenii
Phal. philippinense
Phal. pulchra
Phal. schilleriana 'Pink Butterfly' AM/AOS *(NEW)*
Phal. stuartiana _in spike_
Phal. stuartiana var. nobilis
Phal. taenialis
Phal. violacea (Rachels blue Eyes x Gulfstream blue x sib)
Phal. violacea (Red x Harvey)

*
Primary equestris hybrids:*
Dtps. Purple Gem 'blue' (pulcherrima x equestris) _in bloom_
Phal. Ambotris (w. amboinensis var. common)
Phal. Ambotris (w. amboinensis white)
Phal. Ambotris (w. amboinensis white)
Phal. Braquestris Melmi (honghenensis x equestris)
Phal. Cornustris (equstris aurea x cornu-cervi alba)
Phal. Equalacea (violacea var. Indigo x equestris var. alba) _in bloom_
Phal. Equiwilson (equestris x wilsonii)
Phal. Little Sister (equestris x maculata)


*Primary hybrids:*
Dtps. Bonita (stuartiana x buyssoniana) _in spike_ *(NEW)* 
Phal. Jennifer Palermo (tertraspis C#1 x violacea blue 'Indigo') _in spike_
Phal. Princess Kaiulani 'Miki' (violacea x amboinensis) _in spike_
Phal. Wiganiae (schilleriana x stuartiana) _in spike_


*Complex hybrids:*
Dtps. I-Hsin Symphony _in spike_
Dtps. Liu's Berry _in bloom_
Dtps. Queen Beer 'Tiny Doll' _in bloom_ _in spike_
Dtps. Sogo Vivien 'Golden Vivien'
Dtps. Tzu Chiang Orange C#1 _in bloom_ _in spike_
Phal. Lioulin Sweet (Penang Girl x equestris B100) 
Phal. Rainbow Chip x Liu's Bright Ruby
Phal. Stone Dance var. yellow (Su-An Cricket x equestris) _in spike_
Phal. Zuma's Pixie


*NoID:s (where the ID might be 99% certain, but not confirmed, or where the name is not registered, or they're just plain ol' NoID:s):*
Phal. Little Emperor _in spike_
Phal. Malibu Madonna
Phal. Snow Mound _in bloom_
Phal. Graz/Patricia Lillian _in spike_
Equestris hybrid _in bloom_
Peloric hybrid, large (my oldie)
Peloric hybrid, small (my Mutant) _in bloom_
Mini Phal, looks like Jiaho's Pink Girl
Mini Phal, looks like Wenlong Pink Girl _in spike_

My new schill:





And my new primary hybrid, Dtps. Bonita (there were two plants in the pot and they had such great root systems, I didn't want to put them in the same pot again):


----------

